# Roboute Guilliman (The Horus Heresy: Primarchs) David Annandale



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Saw this pop up on my Facebook last night... 
www.amazon.com/Roboute-Guilliman-Ho...&refinements=p_30:games+workshop,p_20:English


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh HELL YES!

This is exactly what is needed to flesh out the Horus Heresy further while at the same time keeping the main series focused on the primary story. A supplementary series about the Primarchs is brilliant, even if it's a victim of Black Library's new novellas as novels policy, this is where the novel Descent of Angels should have been found.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm, doesnt sound like Horus Heresy, but actually Great Crusade era


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm alright with it. As they push on the main-series this is the fillers in between.  I'm uncertain about Annandales writing skills as I've yet to read something spectacular from him yet.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Interesting... I like the idea of this series. Guilliman is one of the primarchs I'm least interested in reading about but I'll still read it. Alpharius and Angron are the ones that I'd look forward to the most, but books covering any of the traitor primarchs during the Great Crusade would be awesome


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

forkmaster said:


> I'm alright with it. As they push on the main-series this is the fillers in between.  I'm uncertain about Annandales writing skills as I've yet to read something spectacular from him yet.



Agreed. Damnation of Pythos was meh.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Tbh I think his best have ironically been the super limited edition Lemartes. I found it quite the page turner and miles about many of his other wh40k books.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Tbh I think his best have ironically been the super limited edition Lemartes. I found it quite the page turner and miles about many of his other wh40k books.


I'll second that,Lemartes was a great read.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I'm somewhat surprised that they have not done this before now, given the fact the primarchs are the beating heart of the 30k series.

My biggest concern though is the fact that as the primarchs have been fleshed out I find myself becoming more and more picky as to which author I like to see write about each of the Emperor's sons.

It is like watching a remake of a movie with an iconic character that has always been played by a specific actor and the new actor.... just doesn't get it _right_.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Euphrati said:


> I'm somewhat surprised that they have not done this before now, given the fact the primarchs are the beating heart of the 30k series.
> 
> My biggest concern though is the fact that as the primarchs have been fleshed out I find myself becoming more and more picky as to which author I like to see write about each of the Emperor's sons.
> 
> It is like watching a remake of a movie with an iconic character that has always been played by a specific actor and the new actor.... just doesn't get it _right_.


Gav Thorpe handling the Lion after ADB or Nick Kyme handling the Night Haunter.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Sploosh.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

